# ID this Vic



## Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some help. I'm trying to figure out what he is.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

A female Astatotilapia latifasciata (aka common name = zebra obliquidens)

Kevin


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree definetly female zebra obliquiden


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with the previous comments. Have one myself. 8)


----------

